# New Euro shop in Paphos



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For those lving in the Paphos area there is a new shop run on the same lines as the pound shops in the UK.
Everything is priced at either 1 euro or 2 euros.
They have a good range of toiletries, cleaning propducts, make up and much much more.
You will find on the right on the Mesogi road before the turn of for anavargos. Near D&N Vets.
This will make a big difference to our monthly shopping bills

Veronica


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Veronica
Not been on for a while been very busy lately, I will be back over in June so will have a look then, also the market stalls that have been mentioned on other threads, hows the road works getting on
Cheers
David


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Monty said:


> Hi Veronica
> Not been on for a while been very busy lately, I will be back over in June so will have a look then, also the market stalls that have been mentioned on other threads, hows the road works getting on
> Cheers
> David


Don't talk about flippin road works to me I am fed up of having to go round diversions on makeshift roads to avoid the flaming roadworks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Don't talk about flippin road works to me I am fed up of having to go round diversions on makeshift roads to avoid the flaming roadworks


Those roadworks between Paphos and Coral Bay are a nightmare!. I drove through there yesterday and couldn't work out where the road was !!


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Road works*



BabsM said:


> Those roadworks between Paphos and Coral Bay are a nightmare!. I drove through there yesterday and couldn't work out where the road was !!


 LOL that reminds , last year cant remember the area but it was in land abit . I was going around a bend and the road disapeared and a big jcb coming towards me The workmen just waved me on I was driving through the middle of the road works for a good half mile until the road appeared again 

David


----------

